# Braid Leader Material?



## Bubba (May 26, 2009)

I know there are alot of you guys, like me, who use braid almost exclusively...and most tie on some sort of leader(mono or floro) onto their braid. Here lately i've been having trouble with my leaders breaking on me, so I was just wondering what you guys use for leader material? I'm using 15 & 20lb PP....so I don't want anything with a really big diameter. Any suggestions?


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 26, 2009)

Other than overall stretch, what is the advantage of going with braid if the terminal end is mono leader?


----------



## Bubba (May 26, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Other than overall stretch, what is the advantage of going with braid if the terminal end is mono leader?




Just that...I only run about a 6' leader, so the stretch in that 6' piece is minimal.


----------



## Nickk (May 26, 2009)

on my 4/15 PowerPro I run 8lb Berkely 100% Fluorocarbon, only about 3' though. On my 30lb PP I use 14 or 20 lb fluoro.


----------



## russ010 (May 26, 2009)

I don't even put a leader on my braid - and the fish don't seem to mind it either... needless to say, I can't tie that knot right to save my life. So I'll take the chance of the fish not biting instead of me losing a giant because of my knot skills


----------



## Zum (May 26, 2009)

Your breaking 15-20lbs line or is it the knot?
I use a leader in clear water,normally 10lbs fireline,6'length.I don't even know if it's needed but if I get caught down or up a tree it's easier to part.
I use a blood knot,no troubles.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 26, 2009)

I use Suffix Seige for leaders.


----------



## jkbirocz (May 26, 2009)

I use 12lb seaguar carbon pro for leaders I typically tie no more than 3 or 4ft. I use a uni to uni know. This is with either 10 or 20lb sufix braid.


----------



## Bubba (May 26, 2009)

I have only been using like 8lb mono for my leaders, and I think where i've been fishing quite abit more brush and such lately(lake is way up) its getting more wear than I am used to. So i'm gonna bump up the size of the leader. Its not my braid-to-mono knot(I use a uni-to-uni...no problems with it breaking)...Its just breaking down near the hook from the extra wear n' tear its getting from brush and rocks. 

The lake I frequently fish is known for clear water, which is why I opt for running a leader....I leave them about 6' long so they'll last me several reties. 

I about bought some 12lb P-Line Cxx(floro coated mono) tonight, but put it down because I was on my way to buy a new Aerator pump for my boat....$30 bucks right there #-o . Probably still end up going back and getting some though. :lol: 


Thanks for the input guys. I was just wanting to get an idea on what line size most of you guys were using....seems I definetly need to bump it up. Thanks again.


----------



## Mattman (May 27, 2009)

I fish some form of superline 99.5% of the time. I rarely use a leader. Even in clear water.

When I do its for various reasons. Low visibility, a shock tippet, abrasion resistance.

I use flourocarbon leader material made by Seaguar for Cabela's. The leader weight is dependant on the application. 4 pound for Crappie and light Walleye. 6, 8 and 10 for Walleye and light Bass. 10, 12 and 15 for Bass. I don't ever go over 15 pound. I figure if I'm fishing that big, I'd just as soon be tying direct.


----------



## Zum (May 27, 2009)

I agree with ya Bubba.
You just probably had to re-tie more,with the smaller leader.It's a pain sometimes but a must in those conditions.
Again my biggest reason using a leader is so I can part it off,if caught down.30lbs power pro may as well be a bow line sometimes


----------



## Bubba (May 27, 2009)

Zum said:


> I agree with ya Bubba.
> You just probably had to re-tie more,with the smaller leader.It's a pain sometimes but a must in those conditions.
> Again my biggest reason using a leader is so I can part it off,if caught down.30lbs power pro may as well be a bow line sometimes




That's another reason I like using a leader as well. Like you said, even 20lb power pro is nearly impossible to break off if you get hung up. :shock:


----------

